# gph vs tank size



## selfinfliction (Dec 8, 2008)

is there a chart somewhere or does anyone know the general vicinity of how many gph is needed for a 29 gallon tank? I've seen crazy estimates from 55gph all the way to 200gph.

any help would be appreciated, as i don't want to create a pond or a white water tank


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Typical recommendations range from 4 to 10 turnovers (multiple of tanks size) per hour, so 117 to 290 gph. The eheim canister filters recommend less than 4X, but expect a planted tank. You'd use the high end for cichlids or goldfish. What are you putting in it?


----------



## selfinfliction (Dec 8, 2008)

not sure what is going in it, something that's not too high maintenance. I absolutely loved the last salt tank I had, but man those things were alot of work


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Okay, for ANY size tank, you can use this formula:

Total Rated Gallons Per Hour of Filtration /
(divided by)
Gallons

= Turns per hour

I suggest that you try to keep your turns betweeen 7.5 and 15 depending on how high you want your stocking levels to be. I like to go pretty heavy myself.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the standard turnover rate is 10..so for your 29 gallon tank,you would need 290 GPH..or close to it.although i do have one tank that is running on a turnover rate in excess of 20..


----------



## selfinfliction (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks for clearing that up everyone 

on a 290 gallon pump, that seems way too big to me. those are listed for 100g+ tanks


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

selfinfliction said:


> thanks for clearing that up everyone
> 
> on a 290 gallon pump, that seems way too big to me. those are listed for 100g+ tanks


si:

I believe that you are actually discussing the flow associated with a cannister or HOB filter and not a pump.

What you are running into is that the manufacturers must sell filters to make a living whereas we must use filters in order to enjoy fish keeping.

The rated flows which you are reading are probably based on zero external heads and no media or media baskets in the filters.

In real world conditions you will probably experience only like 50% to 60% of the manufacturer's rated flow.

TR


----------



## selfinfliction (Dec 8, 2008)

ah ok thanks for clearing that up, makes perfect sense now.


----------



## selfinfliction (Dec 8, 2008)

after doing some more research, i was about to buy a jebo filter cause they were big and cheap, but then i found an auction for a fluval 205, for $79 shipped new on ebay so I went with it.

now back off to find a dang inline heater. not sure if 100w will work or if it needs to be bigger cause the tank will be in a cool room during the daytime

nix that, found a 200w and went with it just to be safe


----------

